# 私には勝てない



## Messquito

http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/～には-with-potential-verbs-taking-ni.2900888/
I came upon this thread and am confused:
Does 私には勝つ mean "I win." or "Beat me." or both?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I'm sorry to say, but you're completely wrong.
The sentence, 私には勝つ, doesn't make sense at all.
Because には can be used only in a *negative* sentence in this context.
Clear?


----------



## Cowrie

Hi, Messquito. You may want to read the previous thread you linked carefully again.
私には勝てない。
私には勝つことができない。
These are the ways we say it, and depending on context, they can mean "I cannot win" or "(You) cannot beat me".


----------



## 810senior

I'm afraid the sentence you posted doesn't make sense itself so we should cut down on ambiguity.
Would you please show me an additional context or something for it?


----------



## frequency

In 私には勝てない,
guess who wins and who loses. 

The person unlikely to win is somebody who doesn't appear in that sentence.
The point is that he or she isn't mentioned in it.
Against who? Yes 'me'.
Somebody (not mentioned) can't win against me. Then, who is this somebody? That depends.


----------



## YangMuye

I feel the same as frequency.
If it's me who can't win, I probably would say 私では勝てない to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## frequency

YangMuye,
If saying 私に勝てない, this already works enough. By adding は, 私には勝てない, this は works for restriction and emphasis on 私？


----------



## Flaminius

私に勝てない is unnatural as a stand-alone sentence but okay if subordinated.  I would say that は here is either topicalising 私 or focusing negation on 私.


----------



## Shiratori99

If you want to say "I cannot win", what do you need the に for? Can't you just say 私 は/が 勝てない ?


----------



## karlalou

Shiratori99 said:


> If you want to say "I cannot win", what do you need the に for? Can't you just say 私 は/が 勝てない ?



私 は 勝てない simply says "I can not win". We don't know the context but understand the basic message as it is.
私 が 勝てない sounds a bit different and listeners will wonder if they are talking about who is the one not able to win.
私 には 勝てない is saying maybe someone else, maybe you can win but I can not. This can ALSO  mean "(You maybe able to beat someone else but) You can not beat me". So we need context to know the exact meaning.


----------



## Shiratori99

karlalou said:


> 私 は 勝てない simply says "I can not win". We don't know the context but understand the basic message as it is.
> 私 が 勝てない sounds a bit different and listeners will wonder if they are talking about who is the one not able to win.
> 私 には 勝てない is saying maybe someone else, maybe you can win but I can not.



Ah okay, I understand now. Thank you!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Shiratori99 said:


> If you want to say "I cannot win", what do you need the に for? Can't you just say 私 は/が 勝てない ?



I think it's rather simple.

は/が are indicating the subject, right?
And には is functioning like "for" in English.

私は＝I
私が＝I
私に＝me
私を＝me
私の＝my
私*には*＝*for *me

Therefore,　*私には*勝てない is "It's impossible* for me *to win."

私は勝てない・私が勝てない is "I can't win."
It has several connotation depending on the contexts.
For example, "I don't know about other people, but I can't win."  "I can't win with My power/ability" but it completely depends on the contexts. (Therefore I think it difficult for non-native speakers to know the difference between は and が.)


----------



## YangMuye

frequency said:


> YangMuye,
> If saying 私に勝てない, this already works enough. By adding は, 私には勝てない, this は works for restriction and emphasis on 私？


いや私に聞かれても


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I think it difficult for non-native speakers to know the difference between は and が.


ですよね。ハの問題はさておき、とりあえず「ニ」と「ガ」とどちらを使うかについて考えましょう。

　　クロメ*に*アカメ*に*勝てないのはなぜでしょうか。

というなら、勝てないのは誰でしょうか。

私ならこの場合、「クロメ*が*アカメ*に*勝てない」としか言いません。「～に～に」という表現になじめません。みんなが使うかどうかわかりません。

実際にアニメでいちばん聞くのはたぶん「～は～に勝てない」と「～では～に勝てない」くらいでしょう。後者は「だからみんなの力がほしい」というニュアンスが含まれているようです。


----------



## 810senior

前後の文脈を一切考慮しないとすれば、「クロメはアカメに勝てない」といった風に書くのが最も適当でしょう。
「クロメがアカメに勝てない」という文章には少し違和感を覚えます。

「に～に～」という書き方も動詞である「勝てない」が助詞「に」で示された補語をふたつ取っていると考えればありな気もしますが、「クロメ*と*アカメ*に*勝てない」と書いた方がより自然でしょうね。


----------



## karlalou

> クロメ*に*アカメ*に*勝てないのはなぜでしょうか。
> 
> というなら、勝てないのは誰でしょうか。
> 
> 私ならこの場合、「クロメ*が*アカメ*に*勝てない」としか言いません。「～に～に」という表現になじめません。みんなが使うかどうかわかりません。



I think this is interesting. 
It's confusing so usually no Japanese say this but I understand what you are saying and you are totally right.


----------



## YangMuye

810senior said:


> 「クロメがアカメに勝てない」という文章には少し違和感を覚えます。


あいまいな書き方をしてしまってすみません。「クロメ*が*アカメ*に*勝てないのはなぜでしょうか」と書くつもりでした。
つまり、810seniorさんも「～に～に勝てる」より「～が～に勝てる」が適切だとお考えだということですね。

そうであれば、「クロメ*には*勝てない」が「クロメ*が*勝てない」の意味に取れるとすれば、この「*には*」をどう説明すればいいでしょうか。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私*には*＝*for *me


おそらくpotential verbsなどとは関係なく、SoLaTiDobermanさんのおっしゃるように「for me」を表し、
　　私*には*どうでもいいことだ
　　子供*には*難しすぎる
などとも同じで、「にとっては」に書き換えられる「*には*」ではないかと思います


----------



## 810senior

YangMuye said:


> あいまいな書き方をしてしまってすみません。「クロメ*が*アカメ*に*勝てないのはなぜでしょうか」と書くつもりでした。
> つまり、810seniorさんも「～に～に勝てる」より「～が～に勝てる」が適切だとお考えだということですね。
> 
> そうであれば、「クロメ*には*勝てない」が「クロメ*が*勝てない」の意味に取れるとすれば、この「*には*」をどう説明すればいいでしょうか。



こちらこそ早とちりしてしまい申し訳ありません。
確かにそういう意味の文章でしたら、「～に～に～」という書き方は不自然に思えます。
---------------------------------------------------------


「クロメには勝てない」と「クロメが勝てない」についてですが、両者は同じ意味ではありません。前者は_can't win against Kurome_の意で、後者は_Kurome can't win against_の意味です。
それぞれ主語（誰がクロメに勝てないのか）と目的語（クロメが勝てない相手は誰なのか）が省略されているわけですね。

「には」は単に「クロメに」という補語に主題を表す係助詞「は」が付いただけだと思います。as forと訳すこともあるかも知れませんが、単純にwin(勝つ)の目的語と見て(I) can't win against Kuromeといった感じで訳したほうがいいでしょう。
あるいは強調構文を用いてIt's Kurome that I can't win againstと訳すのもいいかも知れません。


----------



## YangMuye

810senior said:


> 両者は同じ意味ではありません。





810senior said:


> so we should cut down on ambiguity.


なるほど。810seniorも、「クロメには」も「私には」も目的語と受けていたのですか。ambiguityということばを見たので、すぐ勘違いしてしまいました。

EDIT



Vaan said:


> A.僕には勝てない (君は is omitted and a は is appended after 僕に)
> B.君には勝てない (僕に is omitted and a に is appended after 君)


主語によって違う、ということですか。難しいですね。


----------



## frequency

Shiratori99 said:


> Can't you just say 私 が 勝てない ?


 Selecting が is good for a relative clause:
私が勝てない人はおまえだ。


----------

